# Biketouren um Bremen



## cb7 (14. November 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu hier, bislang war ich nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.
jetzt möchte ich aber den Winter nutzen um ein bisschen das MTB nutzen, aber keine asphaltierten weg .
Wo finde ich den ein paar touren Vorschläge, die auch etwas Anspruch an Kondition und Technik bringen.
Danke


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2010)

Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434901&page=40

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451879&page=13

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460445&page=6

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (14. November 2010)

moin cb7,
Willkommen in Bremen und dazu gleich die Konfrontation mit der Realität: ohne Asphalt geht es nicht.

Im Süden Warwer Sand und Krusenberg, im Osten das Oellager, im Norden Weyerberg und im Nordwesten "Garlstedt", da kannste Dich austoben nachdem Du so Pi mal Daumen 20 Km auf Asphalt angerollert bist.

Ausnahme ist der AB-trail von der Uni nach Lesum, die "Oase" fürs Grobstollige in Bremen.

Bist zum Mitfahren Herzlich Willkommen und eingeladen, verabredet wird dann über die "Mtbker aus HB", die Jens freundlicherweise schon verlinkt hat. Am nächsten Sonntag wird sicher auch wieder gefahren werden.

Ein, zweimal mitfahren und Du hast was zum Fahren.
Gruß
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (16. November 2010)

du kannst aber auch richtung südwest (wildeshauser geest) starten. rund um wildeshausen, dötlingen und entlang der hunte gibt es massig trails und im notfall kommt man mit der nordwestbahn auch ratz fatz wieder nach bremen zurück  oder auch hin  
oder man radelt über delmenhorst (große höhe) und/oder harpstedt die richtung.


----------



## Roschti (21. Februar 2011)

Moin, ich komme aus Del. Gibts in der Nähe jemanden, der regelmäßig unterwegs ist? Könnten ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## Geestraider (21. Februar 2011)

Moinsen, komme aus G´kesee.
Gibt ne Handvoll MTBiker in Del und umzu. Gelegentlich treffen sich einige auch mal, aber die meisten fahren zur Zeit überwiegend alleine. Ich denke mal wenns draussen wärmer wird gibt es sicher wieder gemeinsame ausfahrten.


----------



## joerg_hb (4. März 2011)

Roschti schrieb:


> Moin, ich komme aus Del. Gibts in der Nähe jemanden, der regelmäßig unterwegs ist? Könnten ja zusammen fahren.


Moin,
komme aus Huchting und fahre auch öfters mal alleine. Von Huchting nach Del ist keine Entfernung, daher hätte ich bestimmt mal Interesse zu fahren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wer Bock auf Touren und Trails im Bremerraum hat kann der Gruppe gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------

